# excited or submissive peeing?



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I have been reading the book How to raise a puppy by the monks of New Skete, great book. According to their observations of puppies, Arya is doing a "submission pee". As she gets older and more confident with herself and surrounding, she will out grow this behaviour. It is just part of being a puppy.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I would have said its excited peeing but I'm certainly no expert. Samantha too did this as a puppy. It helped to take her outside right before people came over. I would simply warn them and say "call when you're ten minutes out so I can let Samantha pee outside instead of at your feet, haha" and they almost always complied.  When possible, I would have them meet in her the yard first... problem solved and she did eventually outgrow (around 6 months to a year) this behavior.

Good luck. It also helped me to have people ignore her until she settle down and decreased the chances of her peeing.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Deadhead said:


> i have a completely housebroken 14 week old Golden Puppy named Arya but she pees around new people. This can be outside or when someone comes over. It is very embarassing and i know that staying calm is a good thing but when it's someone like my parents who hate me and probably my dog as well (bc it's not a chihuahua), it's hard not to be nervous she's gonna make a bad impression which she did. I just want it to happen less and want her to be able to be around people. We have some success with guests who know how to ignore her or with putting her in her crate after some calming down as well. Certain guests she will just run at relentlessly and want to play until they leave even if they keep shoving her off. She went in the crate then, not angrily or anything and eventually calmed down after everyone left. I guess it this is all excited peeing. It is also hard to get her to submit to us tho she is getting better at that.


How are you trying to get her to "submit" to you, actually that question is rather pointless since at that age (or any age) you should NOT be doing anything to make her "submit" to you. 

Now as to the peeing, young puppies CANNOT control that peeing, their bladders are not fully developed yet, so when they get excited or scared they pee, can't help it. However, she can already sense your nervousness (frustration?) and that is making her more afraid and more likely too pee. RELAX. She is a baby, if she pees, she pees and if your guests have a problem with that fact, then don't introduce her to them. At this point your baby should only be having positive experiences in life, not worrying about impressing people.

My Dexy had some issues with excited peeing as a baby, I made sure that he had an opportunity to empty his bladder right before he met someone exciting and we made sure the meeting took occured somewhere where a drop or two of pee was not a problem.


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 19, 2012)

Selli-Belle said:


> How are you trying to get her to "submit" to you, actually that question is rather pointless since at that age (or any age) you should NOT be doing anything to make her "submit" to you.
> 
> Now as to the peeing, young puppies CANNOT control that peeing, their bladders are not fully developed yet, so when they get excited or scared they pee, can't help it. However, she can already sense your nervousness (frustration?) and that is making her more afraid and more likely too pee. RELAX. She is a baby, if she pees, she pees and if your guests have a problem with that fact, then don't introduce her to them. At this point your baby should only be having positive experiences in life, not worrying about impressing people.
> 
> My Dexy had some issues with excited peeing as a baby, I made sure that he had an opportunity to empty his bladder right before he met someone exciting and we made sure the meeting took occured somewhere where a drop or two of pee was not a problem.


Cesar Millan "chhh" sound along with a redirect using her neck skin like a mother. Trying to get her to stop trying to be so dominant. With my parents...can't help the nervousness. But it can be on a walk with a empty bladder...if she gets near a new person she will pee a bit.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Please stop using these harmful approaches. Do not try to make your puppy submit. Your puppy is not trying to be dominant, your puppy is just being a puppy. You will do much more harm than good using these terrible Cesar Millan practices, please do your research and reconsider.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

One of my golden puppies did the submissive urinating also. She did it when people came over, when we met people on the street and when we went to the vet's. I ignored it and didn't react to it and she eventually stopped. 

I believe you need to build your puppy's confidence, not get her to "submit" to you. I would suggest you find a puppy class that does positive reinforcement and training.


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 19, 2012)

Also...yeah, she's very good at listening to sit and stay and even being calm for food. Many things...just not new people. She's very smart I can tell that 4 sure. And she learned housebreaking in like 2 days.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Have you gone to puppy classes with her? I would sign up as soon as you can!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Deadhead said:


> Cesar Millan "chhh" sound along with a redirect using her neck skin like a mother. Trying to get her to stop trying to be so dominant. With my parents...can't help the nervousness. But it can be on a walk with a empty bladder...if she gets near a new person she will pee a bit.


How is she trying to be dominant?

Is it you who are nervous with your parents, why? Don't they understand that this is a baby, would they expect a six-month-old huamn baby to be in full control of his bladder? If they don't understand, can you keep her away from them until she is older and has more bladder control?

There is no need to use any kind of harsh technique with a baby puppy. In reality most mother dogs do not push their puppies around or growl at them. Puppies usually get away with murder with their moms, well not murder, but the best dog moms play with their pups and literally let their pups walk all over them and sweet mommas produce sweet puppies. 

And for human interactions with puppies (they know we are not their mothers or a dog at all), do everything you can to make them positive. Teach the pup what you want her to do rather than correcting her for what you don't want her to do. Make her think you are the bestest most wonderful thing in the world, someone who she can implicitly trust and someone she wants to make happy, because good things happen when the human is happy. Have high standards for her behavior, but teach her in positive ways to meet those standards.


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 19, 2012)

If you saw how she was acting you can tell when she's being obstinate and not obeying hence "dominant". She has been getting better everyday and can now "sit, shake and lay" at 3 1/2 months. She also had a pee free visit with my friends last night. My friends seated themselves and didnt talk to her but eventually gave "quiet" affection. She was fine. However, my neighbor was baby talking her cat yesterday afternoon and Arya squirted at that. Wierd.


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 19, 2012)

She heard my neighbor through the open window, mind you. So...it's strange. She can't handle that person at all either. She just pees everytime so we avoid letting her even go near this person cause they baby talk everytime.


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 19, 2012)

Btw....its jumping up and biting that she gets chhhhhh about. Not just nothing. And she's learned and plays better now.


----------



## AmbersMom (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi all. I have a question on the excited pee topic. Amber is four and a half. We have had her exactly a year today. (Yay!) And she pees while we play with her. We aren't chiding her, or scolding...just playing. And she'll squat on the carpet. I don't know what to do1 Any help would be great for our sanity and carpets!


----------



## osmith (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes it is excited submissive peeing. My golden used to do that, especially with two neighbors. I tried waiting this behavior out and ignoring it. Finally, I came up with a plan and I was able to stop it. First I asked the neighbors to help me with the training. I needed them to stop rewarding him for peeing on them. (They would always say sweet loving things to him when he was doing it.) So they would come to my yard and stand there. Then I would walk the dog to them on a leash (controlled and calm not allowing the dog to get excited.) Then I would give the dog firm but gentle commands, like "sit, down, or stay." This would somewhat occupy the dog's mind and energy so that he would not get to excited. Then I would tell the neighbor to say hello in a calm controlled manner. The key is you can't reward the dog (with happy sounds) nor can you punish the dog for this behavior. In between that is training the dog to be calm and occupy the dogs attention. It's a little harder for them to pee on someone when the are sitting down and focusing on you. It may also help to exercise the dog before you try this training. That way she will be a little calmer.


----------



## AmbersMom (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes. That is the hardest part, to get my family to cooperate. They just want to talk to her in that high pitched baby voice, and Amber gets excited and pees. *sigh*

She also does it when playing, which is harder to stop.


----------

